# My first Overclock



## Fahd.Malik (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi friends

My specs are
Proc: E7200
Mobo: Abit IP35*P*
Ram: 1GB kingston 800Mhz
GPU: 8600GT UDF7
PSU: CM 390W extreme
Cooling: Stock intel cooling with local thermal paste.

I have OC'ed E7200 to 3GHz
This is the screenshot. 


*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2197/firstocfs7.th.jpg

Plz tell me if voltages are fine? Temps are fine? everythings fine?

All i did was to change the FSB to 316 from 266, thats it. so i donno what else shoud i tweak.
Is everything good and will it be stable for 24X7?

thanks for your time!


----------



## darklord (Aug 15, 2008)

COngrats on your first OC. Everything looks ok to me as of now but the temps are a bit on the higher side.
Take care about that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations !


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks fine ...


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Aug 15, 2008)

Thnx for replies,
I am worried about the PC temps too, I hope it will be fine with after market coolers?

another thing that confuses me is the CPUz result...
I have seen CPUz results of E7200 by other overclockers and review sites
And the LEVEL 3 cache thing is blank/nil in those results. But in my case there is a 2x3MB value
heres the screenshot
*img377.imageshack.us/img377/4637/firstew2.th.jpg

Why is it not blank in my case?
i am confused


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 15, 2008)

In my case they are blank and can anybody please post a guide or simply tell me how to overclock my proccy?? I have a e7200 and abit ip35-e on another pc. I want to overclock that. I tried to overclock and reached 3.0 ghz. But when i checked with prime95, some failed message was displayed in the error section so i backed up. Please tell me.


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Aug 15, 2008)

then why is it not blank in my case????
Plz help me


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 15, 2008)

I think it shouldn't be a problem. I have seen ppl not having blank level 3 when they overclock. I m not a overclocker so can't really tell u what it means


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 15, 2008)

i too have e7200 + abit ip35-e. i've taken my proccy to 3.57Ghz.with 376x9.5.

memory divider as 1:1.20

Vcore 1.315v
rest is set to auto.

i guess ip35p is better than ip35-e so u could easily overclock as me


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Aug 15, 2008)

@ratedrsuperstar
Hi, what temperatures are u getting with that overclock? and are u using any aftermarket cooler or thermal compounds?



> memory divider as 1:1.20
> 
> Vcore 1.315v


Does increasing Vcore bothers life of Mobo and cpu ? like will I be able to drag 3-4 years with the same config?

sometimes my AbiteQ shows warning regarding ram voltage and cabby starts beeping. How can i stop it?


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 16, 2008)

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/1624/oclv0.th.jpg
These are the temps i get a stock. How do i lower them? The cabby and all the components are brand new.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 16, 2008)

Can C2D E4500 Be Overclocked???


----------



## amitash (Aug 16, 2008)

@fahd.Malik  Nice overclock here but those temps are very very high (assuming it is at idle).Have u stress tested it?Thats the only way to find out if it is stable...download the latest version of prime95 and test it for a couple of hours using small ffts..Monitor ur temps at the same time...i personally wouldnt let it go above 70C.Your procys specification reads that it can take upto 74.1C but if it goes past 70 i suggest u get a new cooler.If the small fft test hasnt failed for 2-4hrs stop it and run the blend test overnight..Atleast a good 8hrs.If it passes without errors your overclock is stable.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 16, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Can C2D E4500 Be Overclocked???



Yes...
Seen guys clock it to 2.8GHz.


----------



## darklord (Aug 16, 2008)

Malik,
Is your HSF seated properly ? I recommend you check it.


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all,

@darklord, amitash
The HS is seated properly. Without overclock, my temps are, Idle: 37-42C, and load: 55-56C.

on overclock, the temps at idle are, idle: 48-52C, load, 62-66C.
I am worried 
And for the time being i am back to stock FSB 266. As i dont want to burn it 

By the way the temperatures i told here are CPUTIN temps, NOT the CORE#1, CORE#2 temps, those are way higer than CPUTIN.

What temps should we look for?
both Core temps or Cputin temps?
And Inter says E7200 can work fine till 74C, so is it Core temperature or Cpu temperature?

plz shed some light on this..

And to fellow E7200 Owners, plz tell me what temperatures are u getting at stock idle, stock load, overclock idle, overclock load. 

@shloeb, Mate your temps are 4-5C higher than me, But i am in an AC room, so that might be a reason...also my cpufan rpm is double than yours @2400 rpm. Are u running Abiteq(assuming u have Abit mobo)? it can set the rpm at 100%.



> Does increasing Vcore bothers life of Mobo and cpu ? like will I be able to drag 3-4 years with the same config?


Answer this plz, considering that Vcore is in limits provided by intel, and temperature is also below 50C.. then can i hope for long life of CPU n Mobo?

Thanks


----------



## amitash (Aug 16, 2008)

^Provided the vcore and temps arent higher than specified u can expect a very long life from the procy and 62-66 is quite bad but it isnt in the alert zone and as ur procy will not be streesed so much all the time it should be no problem..get a better HS if u need higher OCs and use coretemp to monitor ur temps and post them here.


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 16, 2008)

@Malik, i have an ABIT IP35-E. What option do i need to set in the BIOS to increase the fan speed?


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 16, 2008)

Can AnyOne Tell Me How To OverClock C2D - 4500


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 16, 2008)

i get temps upto 54C on 3.57GHz medium load or idle.

and 75C on full load with my overclock.is this high or bad.i don't want my pc for more than 2-2.5yrs.


----------



## amitash (Aug 17, 2008)

75C is too high downclock it


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Can AnyOne Tell Me How To OverClock C2D - 4500



Depends on your BIOS friend . My E4500 runs at 2.4GHz. It used to run at 2.6Ghz but was getting hot.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 17, 2008)

i shifted my cabinet now to a cooler place.now it is 40C at idle in realtemp.

nd around 58C at full load in Realtemp

when i asked my vendor that he hadn't applied any thermal paste he said it was already applied to the cooler.so is it no paste or local paste? should i get the artic paste mx2 coz i don't want full load temps to be that high.it sometimes even goes to 66C now


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Aug 18, 2008)

Well , today i am getting core temps at 36C and cpu temp at 31C.
I am monitoring core temps with Real Temp, i think its the most accurate utility at the moment. The Tjmax for E7200 is 95(most likely), and I read at anandtech that intel will disclose the Tjmax for 45nm this week. So it will be lot easier to get the accurate temps!

I am using stock cooler, ambient temp is 25C at night in Delhi, and I am in an ac room atm, So getting 36C-40C for cores, and 31C for cpu base is not bad, i just have a feeling that my cores are stuck, as they aren't going below 36C 

Anyways i am waiting for  _Intel_ Developer _Forum_ (IDF), San Francisco, US, Aug. 19-21, 2008. Where they are going to disclose tjmax for all 45nm's.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 19, 2008)

how did u get so low.coz abit eq can has a temp target of min 40C.boy u need to overclock more ur wasting it(unless u don't emulate games or encode vids)


btw guyz sometimes on full load my core 1 temp is about 5deg higher than core0 and viceversa.is this normal?


----------



## Fahd.Malik (Aug 19, 2008)

I have removed the side cover of cabinet, and low temps are in night, during day my temps are ~5C+
at 316*9.5 =3 ghz
idleing in day at 43-44C cores,
on load by prime, temps are 62C
these are on stock cooling and 100% fan usage.

I am sure i am gonna see considerable amount of change after i put in an aftermarket cooler. But since the ambient in my room is at about ~30C, it wont be lower than that..

Is OCz vendetta 2 good enough? or will ultima 90 do the job?

@ratedsuperstar, 
my cores temp differ by 3-4 degrees too.
But there is temp issue in 45nm's, at low temperature, either one or both the cores will stuck at a constant value, even if you are on north pole. Like in my case, cores wont show value lower than 36C, but the IHS  value shows 30C. So this means core sensor is stuck at 36C.


----------



## darklord (Aug 19, 2008)

Fahd.Malik said:


> I have removed the side cover of cabinet, and low temps are in night, during day my temps are ~5C+
> at 316*9.5 =3 ghz
> idleing in day at 43-44C cores,
> on load by prime, temps are 62C
> ...



Well if your chip has a bad IHS (Read: not completely flat) then whatever cooler you use, it doesnt help.
Take my case for instance,
I have 2 chips, E8400 ( Golden) and E8500
E8500 suffers from this problem, with TRUE and NMB 120mm fan on my bench pad(Outside Cabinet) idle temps are 40-42C and under load goes to 52C (stock speed)
Right now i am using the E8500 in my home PC with stock Intel cooler and at stock it idles at around 50C 
Whereas my E8400 does 24C under TRUE +NMB 120mm at 4GHz and full load temp goes to 35C 

I guess that explains it.


----------



## amitash (Aug 19, 2008)

> Well if your chip has a bad IHS (Read: not completely flat) then whatever cooler you use, it doesnt help.
> Take my case for instance,
> I have 2 chips, E8400 ( Golden) and E8500
> E8500 suffers from this problem, with TRUE and NMB 120mm fan on my bench pad(Outside Cabinet) idle temps are 40-42C and under load goes to 52C (stock speed)
> ...



Well if its a problem with the IHS a new cooler wont help much but there is always the sollution of lapping it [lapping=sanding the IHS right off the procy]...but this will void ur warranty and its quite risky..And Darky those are very good temps for the E8400 and TRUE...did u lap? What are ur ambients?
My Q66003.0Ghz+TRUE+120mm fan does 36C at idle and 52~55 at full load with ambient of 30C which is on the high side..


----------



## hellgate (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^  getting a better 3rd party cooler wont fully solve the prob of a faulty ihs but it wud surely bring down the temps that u hav with a stock hsf.so its better to get 3rd party cooling sol if u plan to oc and run it oc'd 24x7.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 20, 2008)

Have anybody Noticed the +12v ???????


----------



## hellgate (Aug 20, 2008)

^^^  why?ain spcl?


----------



## darklord (Aug 20, 2008)

> Well if its a problem with the IHS a new cooler wont help much but there is always the sollution of lapping it [lapping=sanding the IHS right off the procy]...but this will void ur warranty and its quite risky..And Darky those are very good temps for the E8400 and TRUE...did u lap? What are ur ambients?
> My Q66003.0Ghz+TRUE+120mm fan does 36C at idle and 52~55 at full load with ambient of 30C which is on the high side..


Lapping = Warranty void 
Lapping does help though, i experienced that with my E4300.It had a saucer of an IHS 

No i havent lapped my E8400.The reason it runs so cool is that it has a very low VID of about 1.1V or so and luckily the IHS is flat. so no need for lapping.

@ Sidewinder, Everest is reading the wrong values.No worries


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 20, 2008)

anyone can help me get my full load temps down from 70C to 60C?

would artic silver paste do it or do i have to change the stock cooler as well.

also should i keep in mind core temp or individual core's temps.


----------

